# الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط -الجزء الخامس



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول هنـــــا
الجزء الثاني هنـــا
الجزء الثالث هنـــا
الجزء الرابع هنــــا
الجزء السادس هنـا​ 
دير ريفا 
تقع قرية دير ريفا بجوار قرية الجنادلة بحوالي 3كيلو متر 
وجنوبها قرية الزاوية -علي نفس امتداد الخط 
تنظر الي قرية دير ريفا تجد ما يجزب النظر والتامل للحظات ثم المشي نحو ما رأت عينيك يا لة من منظر رائع لا يوصف حتي لو بالصور 






هذا المنظر لا يوصفة الكلام بل الدخول الى العمق لكي تري 
قدسية المكان وبراعة الفن والجمال 





هذا المكان يشبة بنسبة عالية جدا دير الجنادلة في التصميم والمناظر الطبيعية ونفس الحوائط والاعمدة صورة طبق الاصل 




​ 
يا لة من مهندس معماري متخصص في فن النحت والزخرفة الاصيلة اقدر اقول انة فن معماري لا يفوقة شي اخر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وهذا المكان الرائع المميز في فنة ونحتة تقدس بوجود شخصية عظيمة 




​ 
الامير تادرس الشطبي ​ 





 




الامير تادرس الشطبي ​ 
(انظروا الي نهاية سيرتهم وتتمثلوا بايمانهم )عب13-7​ 




​ 
نبذة مختصرة عن سيرة القديس الامير تادرس الشطبي ​ 
لما جاء الامير تادرس الي صعيد مصر اعجب بشاب اسمة يوحنا دة والد الامير تادرس بقرية تابور التابعة لشطب فقدم لة هدايا ليذهب معة فرفض يوحنا فحبسة الامير في معصرة لكي لا يهرب وبناء علي رؤيا الهيه وافق يوحنا ترك مصر خوفا ان يعمل اعمال عنف في قريتة ولما يوحنا وصل انطاقية احبة الملك نومار يوس واعجب بة فقربة الية وزوجة باوسانية ابنة الامير انسطاطيوس وكانت وثنية وانجب منها ابنا جميلا سماة تادرس -اكتشفت الاميرة ان يوحنا مسيحي فكانت تضغط علية بكافة الطرق لانكار مسيحة وبناء علي رؤية الهية اطمئن ان ابنة سيكون بركة لكثيرين فترك انطاقية وعاد الي بلدة صعيد مصر وعرف الامير تادرس بان والدة كان مسيحيا مصريا وقبل الايمان بالسيد المسيح وتعمد الامير تادرس وهو عمرة خمسة عشر عاما وبعدها تولى دقلديانوس الحكم ​ 
وراي فية شجاعة كبيرة وعطاة لقب اسفسهلار -قائد حربي =وزير دفاع ​ 












شعر الامير تادرس بشوق لرؤية ابية وكان لا يكف عن الصلاة عن هذة الرغبة من اجل تحقيق اللة لهذة الرغبة ثم ظهر لة ملاك الرب واعلن لة ان يذهب الي مصر ليلتقي بوالدة وبالفعل ذهب الي الاسكندرية ومنها الي اسيوط قرية شطب وقابل والدةيوحنا وارتمي في احضانة وبعد خمسة ايام انتقل والدة الي الامجاد السماوية ​ 
وسمي هذا المكان الاثري بكنيسة الامير تادرس الشطبي ​
وتقام القداسات والصلوات بهذا المكان العظيم ​
واليكم بعض الصور لهذا المكان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 








صورة الكنيسة من الداخل اثناء الصلاة ​ 




​ 




​ 






كم اعجبني هذا السقف المنحوت في الصخر وبة جسر حامل في نفس الصخر منحوت ويوجد بة لمبة كهرباء ​ 




​ 
المنظر العام ​ 




​ 




​ 














​ 
يا لة من منظر خلاب حينما تجلس خارج الدير وتنظر الى الجهة الشرقية تري بيوت البلدة ثم الاراضي الزراعية ثم النيل منظر ما اروعة من جمال الخالق وحكمتة فية ​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
ويحكي ان هذة البلدة لاتوجد بها اي نوع من انواع الحيات او العقارب ​ 















والي اللقاء في الدير القادم \​ 
انتظرونا ​ 




\​ 
ملحوظة هامة ​ 
هذا الموضوع ملك للمنتدي والدعوة عامة للجميع بمشاركاتهم ​ 
و لي حق الرد علي المشاركات ​ 
سلام الرب معكم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدير رائع جداااااااااا جدااااااا بجد
فظيع جداا
وبيقع في مكان رائع
الدير من جوه وبرا بياخد العقل

تسلم ايديك رمسيس وتعيش وتزور يارب
فعلا انت ممتعنا بسلسله رحلات جميله
بنستفيد منها جدا اولا
وبناخد بركة ثانيا

ربنا يخليك ويباركك يارب

ليك عندي تقييم متقلقش:smile01
*​


----------



## mary naeem (22 أكتوبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهود رائع ومميز يا غالى بجد
بيكفى اننا بنزور اماكن وبناخد بركتها واحنا قاعدين ف مكاننا 
مش حارمنا من حاجه الصراحه ههههههههه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك *


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*يارمسيس*

*احيات ابوك اول ما تنزل مصر *
*تاخدني عندكم في البلد *​


----------



## روزا فكري (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفه ليه يارمسيس اول ماشفت كلمة دير ريفا
افتكرتك هاتتكلم علي دير في سوريا
معقوله احنا عندنا دير في مصر اسمه كده صدقني 
اول مره اسمع عنه
بس بامانه روعه بجد تسلم ايدك
وتعيش وتزور يارمسيس
وتعيش وتملا المنتدي بركه بمواضيعك المميزه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رائع هذا المسلسل الجميل ..... ورائع هو وصفك له ..... *​


----------



## soul & life (22 أكتوبر 2013)

الله على الاماكن .. تعيش وتزور وتزورنا معاك بجد اماكن جميلة وكنت اتمنى ازورها فعلا
ربنا يباركك رمسيس وتعيش وتزور


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2013)

رحله ممتعه ومملوءة بركه 
ومجهود اكتر من رااااائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه 
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)

روعة تسلم الايادي على المجهود الكبير.
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الدير رائع جداااااااااا جدااااااا بجد
> فظيع جداا
> وبيقع في مكان رائع
> الدير من جوه وبرا بياخد العقل
> ...


الرب يباركك
شكرا جدا علي التعليق الاكثر من رائع 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يباركك


الرب يباركك
وشكرا للمشارقة وتقييمك الغالي 
نورتي الموضوع شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مجهود رائع ومميز يا غالى بجد
> بيكفى اننا بنزور اماكن وبناخد بركتها واحنا قاعدين ف مكاننا
> مش حارمنا من حاجه الصراحه ههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك *


الرب يبار في حضرتك 
وشكرا علي الكلام الاكثر من رائع
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للتقييم الغالي 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يارمسيس*
> 
> *احيات ابوك اول ما تنزل مصر *
> *تاخدني عندكم في البلد *​


من عنيا يا حبيب قلبي 
انتا تنور اسيوط كلها وتنور بيتنا كمان 
واتشرف بمعرفتك وبرفقتك الغالية وتشريفك في بلدنا 
الرب يباركك 
شكراا للمشاركة والتققم الغالي 
نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رائع هذا المسلسل الجميل ..... ورائع هو وصفك له ..... *​


شكرا يا استاذي الغالي لكلامك الجميل في حقي 
الرب يباركك 
شرفتني بزيارة موضوعي المتواضع 
نورت الموضوع 
وشكرا لتقييمكم الغالي 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الله على الاماكن .. تعيش وتزور وتزورنا معاك بجد اماكن جميلة وكنت اتمنى ازورها فعلا
> ربنا يباركك رمسيس وتعيش وتزور


الرب يباركك اختي نفيان
نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> مش عارفه ليه يارمسيس اول ماشفت كلمة دير ريفا
> افتكرتك هاتتكلم علي دير في سوريا
> معقوله احنا عندنا دير في مصر اسمه كده صدقني
> اول مره اسمع عنه
> ...


بصراحة انا اول مرة روحت الدير دة 
جاني حالة زهول وصمت وعيني ثبتت في مكانها لروعة ما رايت من فن العمارة الفرعونية 
الصور مش جابية الحقيقة ولا الاحسان بقدسية المكان وعظمة التاريخ 
الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع 
وشكراالتقييمك الغالي 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> رحله ممتعه ومملوءة بركه
> ومجهود اكتر من رااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه
> ​


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> روعة تسلم الايادي على المجهود الكبير.
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


الرب يباركك اختي العزيزة 
شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

سمعت عنه لكن كنت مش متوقعه بالجمال دا
روعه بجد
ميرسي كتييير بيسو
دايما بتمتعنا بالاديره الجميله
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سمعت عنه لكن كنت مش متوقعه بالجمال دا
> روعه بجد
> ميرسي كتييير بيسو
> دايما بتمتعنا بالاديره الجميله
> ...


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع
هو فعلا رائع 
يستاهل التعب اللي تعبتة علشان اخواتي يشوفوة 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## Veronicaa (22 أكتوبر 2013)

معلومات رائعة 
شكرا لك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> معلومات رائعة
> شكرا لك


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يتمجد معاك
بشكرك جدا جدا جدا
لروعه الزيارات المقدسه التى تنقلها لنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يتمجد معاك
> بشكرك جدا جدا جدا
> لروعه الزيارات المقدسه التى تنقلها لنا


الرب يباركك
ويتمجد معنا كلنا ويتمجد في مصر 
نورت الموضوع يااستاذي الغالي 
شكرت لمشاركتك الغالية وتقييمك لموضوعي 
الرب يزيدك نعمة ومجد
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا 
والمكان  شكله اثرى 
بركة الامير تادرس الشطبى تكون معنا امين 
وتبارك خدمتك استاذ رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> والمكان  شكله اثرى
> بركة الامير تادرس الشطبى تكون معنا امين
> وتبارك خدمتك استاذ رمسيس


الرب يباركك شكرا للمرور 
نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## geegoo (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود رائع .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الدير روووووووووووووووعة يا رمسيس *
*والصور ووكتابتك للموضوع بجد مجهود رائع *
*تشكر عليه ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك *
*وتعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بالاديرة الجميلة دى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> مجهود رائع .. ربنا يباركك


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الدير روووووووووووووووعة يا رمسيس *
> *والصور ووكتابتك للموضوع بجد مجهود رائع *
> *تشكر عليه ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك *
> *وتعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بالاديرة الجميلة دى *​


شكرا اختي رورو 
الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*تسلم الايادي ... ربنا يبارك حياتك
*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)

رووووووووعة يابيسو


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع 
والمكان اروع 
ميرسي على مشاركتك لنا الرحله المباركه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركك​*


----------



## AdmanTios (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*علي الراغبيين في السفر عبر صفحات
أخونا الغالي " ابن يسوعنا " و نوال بركة
زيارة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة ... سرعة التسجيل
و ذلك كي ما يتثني إنهاء إجراءات الحجز و السفر سربعاً

و علي من يرغب نوال هذه البركات المُقدسة
سرعة الإتصال بالمسؤل أخونا الحبيب " ابن يسوعنا "

سلمت يمينك أخي الغالي و تعيش و تزور و تُمهلنا
هذه الفرصة الرائعة لنوال هذه البركات عبر خدمتك الرائعة

**ملاحظة : لا توجد أي مهلة أخيرة لقبول الطلبات ( مُتاحة بنعمة ربنا )
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أكتوبر 2013)

متعة لا يعادلها شىء
اماكن غى غاية الروعة والجمال
الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اديره جميله جدا جدا 
كأنها جزء من السما 
شكرا رمسيس للموسوعه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *تسلم الايادي ... ربنا يبارك حياتك
> *
> ​


الرب يباركك يا استاذي 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
شكراا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> رووووووووعة يابيسو


الرب يبارك حياتك 
حضرتك الاروع 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *مجهود اكثر من رائع
> والمكان اروع
> ميرسي على مشاركتك لنا الرحله المباركه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركك​*


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *علي الراغبيين في السفر عبر صفحات
> أخونا الغالي " ابن يسوعنا " و نوال بركة
> زيارة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة ... سرعة التسجيل
> و ذلك كي ما يتثني إنهاء إجراءات الحجز و السفر سربعاً
> ...


اية الكلام الجميل دة كلة 
انا مستاهلش منك المحبة الكبيرة دي 
انا لما فتحت الجهاز لقيت طلبات كتيرة اوي وانا مش في مصر دلوقتي 
بس قولهم يبدا التسجيل يوم 7\1\2014
باذن الله هكون في مصر ونبدأ نسجل ويكون الاديرة مهيئة لاستقبال الزوار -+
الرب يباركك يا استاذي الفاضل 
وشكرا للكلام الجميل 
اللي انا مستحقوش 
الرب يباركك ويوسع تخومك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> متعة لا يعادلها شىء
> اماكن غى غاية الروعة والجمال
> الرب يباركك


الر ب يباركك يا استاذي العزيز 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور الغالي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> اديره جميله جدا جدا
> كأنها جزء من السما
> شكرا رمسيس للموسوعه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


الرب يباركك 
هي فعلا جزء من  السما 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------

